# Big Water Beat Down, New Online Store



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*ONLINE STORE* - Castaway Lodge is proud to announce the location of our online retail store featuring some new designs and some old favorites available for purchase 12/24/365.

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP *- Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our *Photo Gallery.*

We've been opening up things a bit offering new adventures to clients including some crazy big water exploits and it's been a lot of fun doing new things. Along with that, we've been simulataneously advancing the comfort and quality of operations with our new bait holding facility. Follow us on *Instagram.*

On the fishing side of things, wade fishing is outperforming boat fishing at present. Fish are piled up on shorelines and shallow sandy areas from South SAB to POC. In this area, catching those fish from the boat is very difficult, let's just say impossible. That's putting our guests on foot and staying cool while catching some solid fish. Boat fishing is a little more sputtery but still producing with unpredictability and is dependent on turbidity and wind levels. 8,100 folks follow us on *Facebook*.

Tides took a big dump over night and that can plague shorelines so we'll see what the returns look like this afternoon with guests from San Antonio and as far away as Waxahachie...my home town.

Capt. Chris Cady is working over the back country by airboat this morning and we don't have a good report on that at the moment.

Bull Reds & big schools of Jacks with the occassional King Fish and Sharks are being encountered on our big water trips with big ripping tides coming in early. That has made for some sore arms and backs of late but lots of great memories and big smiles.

*DOVE SEASON*

New manicured dove grounds are being planted in sunflowers as we speak on the edge of Port Lavaca which has proven quite an effective approach. If you're thinking Cast & Blast...we fell ya!

We've got lots and lots of great fishin ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More Pics A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Airboat Beatdown, Back Lakes*

Airboat trip yesterday turned out to be a beat down with full limits, some CPR, and some oversized action. We were running on little intel on a new direction and it worked out. Tides were exceptionally low which can be a little spooky but it was awesome. Capt. Chris Cady was on point.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Back On The Airboat*

We've got a bunch of folks heading out to big water this morning, some boat fishing, some wade fishing. However, we've got some special guests including Ms. Nancy Bowles and friend well into their 70's flying out aboard the airboat today for a run at backwater redfish. Nancy is such a sweet lady and comes to us via the Sun City Fishing Club in Georgetown. In her day, she was a logistics coordinator for Howard Hughes based in Maryland. What an amazing story. She's a heck of a fishing gal, from fly fishing the inland Trout streams of Montana to fishing the mid-coast with us, she knows how to "get it on".


----------

